# Xact SIRIUS Plug n Play Receiver/Kit



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Does anyone here have any experience with this piece? I am considering it because it is cheap and easy to install. I do not want to invest alot of money until I try this medium out.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

I have 3 XTR1 plug and play receivers in my family's cars as well as a home mount kit and boom box. All work as advertised, the only negative in the whole set-up being a short battery life in the boom box of only 4 hours from 8 D cells. All in all a very good system.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

I have the Xact as well, I like the fact that it doesn't need a docking station, the FM modulator is built in. I don't have the home kit, but have two car kits (personal and work van). Unfortunately both my stereos in my vehicles are crappy, so I can't tell you if the sound quality is good :lol: .

Bubba, been considering the BoomBox, how's your reception indoors?


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I am thinking of putting one in my car. What is involved in the car set up? I assume I need to attach an antenna to the roof then run a wire into the car to the reciever? I then have to power the reciever through the car lighter? Can a laymen do this or do you recommend professional install?


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

You got it. Antenna on top of car with magnet, route small coax and use lighter or hard-wire 12V. Boom-box works great indoors but I set the antenna outside on the window ledge , it doesn't work well through screens.


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

I placed the antenna on the left side of my dashboard, and it works flawlessly. Beats running the wire from the roof.


----------

